# Baby for anyone interested



## bbcdon (Oct 16, 2007)

I have a youngster which I will donate to anyone interested. It hatched on 5/8. It will be ready to ship on monday, 6/8. It is a blue bar, and a cross of Skylake Sion & OHF blood. Attached are the pedigrees of the parents. PM me if anyone is interested. As usual, no charge for shipping, Don.


----------



## ace in the hole (Nov 27, 2007)

I would be interested in this bird. PM me

Mark/Ace


----------



## bbcdon (Oct 16, 2007)

The bird is yours Ace. I will contact you next week to get your shipping address, Don.


----------



## First To Hatch (Jul 19, 2009)

May I ask why you were getting rid of it? Just curious never heard of someone offering a free bird with no charges on shipping before!

Shokri


----------



## Kal-El (Oct 10, 2008)

First To Hatch said:


> May I ask why you were getting rid of it? Just curious never heard of someone offering a free bird with no charges on shipping before!
> 
> Shokri


Don's a great guy who just wants to help someone out. There are a lot of good guys out there in our sport.


----------



## bbcdon (Oct 16, 2007)

I enjoy giving, and as I don't race myself, I am not racing 1 lofts this year, I am donating most of my youngsters. I have been fortunate in my life, and it gives me joy to help others. Hope this explains my actions, Don.


----------



## bbcdon (Oct 16, 2007)

Thank you Kal-El for the kind words.


----------



## deadeye531 (May 11, 2010)

If hes not taken I would like him. Im just starting in pigeons and got my first pair tonight. Going to get some youngsters but would like to add him to a new bird team I will start this year. Landon


----------



## yopigeonguy (Oct 22, 2009)

I would love it, but i am in canada!


----------



## sky tx (Mar 1, 2005)

bbcdon iis one of the "very" few TRUE pigeon flyers who really enjoys helping other flyers. The Pigeon Sport is very fortunate having someone like him.


----------



## Crazy Pete (Nov 13, 2008)

Do you have any other BAGLADY birds? I have 1 I just got this yr. 
Dave


----------



## bbcdon (Oct 16, 2007)

Landon, I have another set of youngsters set to be hatched soon. Here are the pedigrees of the parents.


----------



## Wingsonfire (Dec 22, 2009)

How do I get on the list . Nice thing u are doing Don, people helping people, thats what its all about. One of our local members showed up at my house a few weeks ago and said I want you to meet Louis Rizzo, a few of the old timers here know who he is. Anyway he looked over my loft and birds and said how about I bring you over some youngsters in a few weeks if you will fly them this season.


----------



## bbcdon (Oct 16, 2007)

PM me, and I will fill you in on what is available, Don.


----------



## deadeye531 (May 11, 2010)

Don, PM sent. Thanks. Landon


----------



## cbx1013 (Aug 12, 2009)

Don:

Beautiful looking birds. It's very nice to see you doing this! Very impressive!

Best of luck to the folks who get the birds.

Don, too.


----------



## ace in the hole (Nov 27, 2007)

Thanks Don,

I am looking to put a little distance to some of my birds. Here is a ped of a great bird i received from Randy Hill. This is the family of birds i want to try your bird with.

Ace

View attachment 15726


----------



## Big T (Mar 25, 2008)

Now Ace, you are too busy making my message capsules to get into this breeding business. 

Now Don, while this is very nice of you and like you, you cannot post a free pedigre bird on a world wide forum without getting something in return. I think whoever gets a bird from you should keep you informed as to how that bird or its first gen offspring are doing in races. This will let you know how your breeding program is doing since you personally do not race.

It's true, It's true.... you get soft with age.... and I'm turning fifty.

Tony


----------



## Action (Oct 18, 2009)

*Sions*

I got a couple of birds from Don-Thanks so much. They are really nice. I hope they race well! They are flying good but haven't been down the road yet. 50? I have about 8 days and I will be there-LOL-
Jack


----------



## ace in the hole (Nov 27, 2007)

Big T said:


> Now Ace, you are too busy making my message capsules to get into this breeding business.
> 
> Now Don, while this is very nice of you and like you, you cannot post a free pedigre bird on a world wide forum without getting something in return. I think whoever gets a bird from you should keep you informed as to how that bird or its first gen offspring are doing in races. This will let you know how your breeding program is doing since you personally do not race.
> 
> ...


Not only will I keep him informed on what their young do but next year I will offer one pair of their young free to another PT member.

Ace


----------



## Crazy Pete (Nov 13, 2008)

Just one big happy family.
Dave


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

makes me wish I raced.


----------



## bbcdon (Oct 16, 2007)

Ace, here is a pic of the bird you will receive. It is 20 days old. And also let me tell you he has a lot of spirit. He slaps and bites like a nesting adult.


----------



## Guest (May 29, 2010)

bbcdon said:


> Ace, here is a pic of the bird you will receive. It is 20 days old. And also let me tell you he has a lot of spirit. He slaps and bites like a nesting adult.


 he looks like a little powerhouser there , I always like seeing your birds on here anybody would be lucky to be gifted any bird from you your one good dude


----------



## bbcdon (Oct 16, 2007)

Thank you Lokota.


----------



## Guest (May 29, 2010)

bbcdon said:


> Thank you Lokota.


 you welcome , you rock , think we should call you Don the mon


----------



## bbcdon (Oct 16, 2007)

Sounds good to me!


----------



## Guest (May 29, 2010)

:


bbcdon said:


> Sounds good to me!


kool I will make a note and see if the mods can grant you the title in your heading instead of just Matriarch lol  between you and Big Teddy Bear this place is slamin with great pigeon vibes


----------



## sky tx (Mar 1, 2005)

Yes bbcdon needs a "STAR" by his name.
Several of us pigeon People can't say enough "GOOD" things about bbcdon.
He helps pigeon flyers in anyway he can.--Makes him go to bed with smile on his face.
I collect racing pigeon bands and bbcdon sent me several of his "personal" bands for my collection.
I have about 1600 USA bands from 39/43 states [ not sure ] and 727 clubs/different letters.---Along with about 5,000 different bands from 89/91 countries.

ANYONE ? Need my address to send me bands they no longer need/want???


----------



## saku4me (May 7, 2010)

Hi BBCDON,


I am somewhat new to this forum and to this sport in general. I am 14 years old and am slowly getting into raising pigeons. I have a pair of homers right now and would love to get more but am lacking in money. I spent $30 for my first pair. If you ever have any babies and would be willing to share it with a me, even though I am young I will try my best to take care of them and train them, that would me much appreciated. Thanks for your time and generosity sir.

Touhoua


----------



## ace in the hole (Nov 27, 2007)

bbcdon said:


> Ace, here is a pic of the bird you will receive. It is 20 days old. And also let me tell you *he has a lot of spirit*. He slaps and bites like a nesting adult.


Spirit is good. 

It will be trained out with my young birds to 100 miles this year. I am not racing myself right now but some of my young are racing for others. The young from this bird will be flying for at least two good flyers next year and if we have a PT race next year they will be there.

Ace


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

THAT is one SWEET bird, Don. You are a kind soul.



....and I see you have a new "customer" here.......




saku4me said:


> Hi BBCDON,
> 
> 
> I am somewhat new to this forum and to this sport in general. I am 14 years old and am slowly getting into raising pigeons. I have a pair of homers right now and would love to get more but am lacking in money. I spent $30 for my first pair. If you ever have any babies and would be willing to share it with a me, even though I am young I will try my best to take care of them and train them, that would me much appreciated. Thanks for your time and generosity sir.
> ...


----------



## ace in the hole (Nov 27, 2007)

bbcdon said:


> Ace, here is a pic of the bird you will receive. It is 20 days old. And also let me tell you he has a lot of spirit. He slaps and bites like a nesting adult.


*He arrived today.* Just as Don said with "lots of spirit". As I reached into the box to get him out he slaped at me with his wing and as I pulled him out he snaped at me.

I'll post a pic of the bad boy on here once he matures a bit more.

Ace


----------



## bbcdon (Oct 16, 2007)

I contacted saku4me about his young birds, and also deadeye531. I believe there a few more which requested youngters, so I will check my PM list.


----------



## bbcdon (Oct 16, 2007)

deadeye531, here is a pic with your two babies with their mom at 13 days old.


----------



## Guest (Jun 12, 2010)

beautiful birds as always  its funny how so many birds like to nest on the floor thou isnt it lol


----------



## cbx1013 (Aug 12, 2009)

Don:

Very nice! You're getting "the look" from Mom, though...

Isn't it interesting how the feathers develop. The one baby has the pink strip down the breast, while the other is fully feathered... Is that just the little bit of age difference from birth?

Don


----------



## g0ldenb0y55 (Dec 23, 2008)

Wow! That's all I can say Don. More power to you my friend! Guys like you and many others on this forum make it so much more enjoyable to be a part of this community.

Thanks for what you do for our sport!


----------



## Andyfitz (May 29, 2010)

Don what you doing is great!!! I myself am just getting into the sport and am very excited about it. it is people like you who make me feel like I want get more involvwd with the sport and the people who ar invloved with it. although I do not have a loft yet I am hoping to have one in a few months.


----------



## bbcdon (Oct 16, 2007)

The pic of the birds is in their nest box. I just swung the cover up to take the pic.


----------



## bbcdon (Oct 16, 2007)

As far as the strip on the chest, that is interesting!!!!


----------



## bbcdon (Oct 16, 2007)

The mom gives me the look, but dad is very aggressive!!!


----------



## deadeye531 (May 11, 2010)

Don Thanks alot. They look great and the mom looks strong. Again Thanks Landon


----------



## bbcdon (Oct 16, 2007)

Crazy Pete, I appologize for not replying sooner. I am sad to say that the Baglady cock is lost. I made an error by letting my heart take over my mind. I have always felt guilty about birds which I purchased which are not settled here, and believe me, my wife did not help. She kept telling me that the birds were created to fly. Well, one day when he and his mate were getting ready to go down on eggs, I let him out to loft fly with the other adult and youngster birds which are settled here. He finally left the landing board, flew to the concrete floor, and started pecking at some greens growing in the back yard. Well, that lasted for about 2 minutes, then he took off, circled the loft about 2 times and took off. I have not seen him since. I am just sick about it. I just hope that he ends up in another loft where he will be well taken care of. I will never do that again!


----------



## Big T (Mar 25, 2008)

LokotaLoft said:


> :
> 
> kool I will make a note and see if the mods can grant you the title in your heading instead of just Matriarch lol  between you and *Big Teddy Bear *this place is slamin with great pigeon vibes


I kNOW YOU ARE NOT TALKING ABOUT ME GRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR.


----------



## Big T (Mar 25, 2008)

ace in the hole said:


> *He arrived today.* Just as Don said with "lots of spirit". As I reached into the box to get him out he slaped at me with his wing and as I pulled him out he snaped at me.
> 
> I'll post a pic of the *bad boy* on here once he matures a bit more.
> 
> Ace


Bad Boy, the bird has a name. 

Tony


----------



## Big T (Mar 25, 2008)

bbcdon said:


> Crazy Pete, I appologize for not replying sooner. I am sad to say that the Baglady cock is lost. I made an error by letting my heart take over my mind. I have always felt guilty about birds which I purchased which are not settled here, and believe me, my wife did not help. She kept telling me that the birds were created to fly. Well, one day when he and his mate were getting ready to go down on eggs, I let him out to loft fly with the other adult and youngster birds which are settled here. He finally left the landing board, flew to the concrete floor, and started pecking at some greens growing in the back yard. Well, that lasted for about 2 minutes, then he took off, circled the loft about 2 times and took off. I have not seen him since. I am just sick about it. I just hope that he ends up in another loft where he will be well taken care of. I will never do that again!


There is always hope. Your loft rocks, hopefully the cock will remember and come back.

Praying,
Tony


----------



## bbcdon (Oct 16, 2007)

saku4me, I have some babies that hatched a couple of days ago, and they will be going to you, if you are still interested.


----------



## Action (Oct 18, 2009)

*Dons Birds*

I have a couple of Sions from Don, Really nice birds. Not to be greedy but I am always game if you have some extras. Some late breeds would be way cool. Thanks so much Don.
Jack


----------



## deadeye531 (May 11, 2010)

The 2 that Don was nice enough to send me. Great looking birds, and very solid. 








Hangin out on a perch with one of my others.








Hangin out by the door. My daughter loves his neck feathers.


----------



## Guest (Jul 4, 2010)

Dons birds are always awesome looking and with a great background so anyone that acquires some will be more then lucky to have them in their loft .. just treat them well and give them a great home and they should repay you tenfold with what they have to add to your loft and quality of offspring on your flying team


----------



## saku4me (May 7, 2010)

bbcdon said:


> saku4me, I have some babies that hatched a couple of days ago, and they will be going to you, if you are still interested.


Of course sir. I have a couple birds here and would like to eventually race my birds one day.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

I still have Achiles here and he's doing great  He and my Sion made some beautiful babies that look just like their daddy.

That blue bar with the zipper frill is one pretty bird. I remember seeing one of your breeders with a tiny frill as well, so I'm guessing that's where the BB came from?


----------



## bbcdon (Oct 16, 2007)

Actually, I was surprised at the frill on the one bird which I sent to Deadeye531. The previous babies did not show this at all. I have a Sion hen which has a frill, but her babies did not show that characteristic.


----------



## bbcdon (Oct 16, 2007)

saku4me, here is a pic of your babies at 13 days old.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

So cute! Fat and happy too


----------



## bbcdon (Oct 16, 2007)

These babies and another pair of babies which are a couple of days older, their crops are as big as I have ever seen. Their parents, feeding wise, are taking excellent care of them.


----------



## saku4me (May 7, 2010)

bbcdon said:


> saku4me, here is a pic of your babies at 13 days old.


How awesome and they look so cute and big already. You are too kind sir. BTW, I turn 15 in 2 days...yay.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

saku4me said:


> How awesome and they look so cute and big already. You are too kind sir. BTW, I turn 15 in 2 days...yay.


Happy early birthday!


----------



## blackknight01 (Feb 20, 2010)

happy birthday.......


----------



## Big T (Mar 25, 2008)

saku4me said:


> How awesome and they look so cute and big already. You are too kind sir. BTW, I turn 15 in 2 days...yay.


15, don't do it!!!! stay young!!! trust me, you do not want to grow up!!! Way too much responsibility. Let Mom and Dad deal with it. If you quit having birthdays you never grow up. It worked for me. Now growing old, that we all are stuck with.........damn it!

Happy Birthday,
Tony


----------



## saku4me (May 7, 2010)

Big T said:


> 15, don't do it!!!! stay young!!! trust me, you do not want to grow up!!! Way too much responsibility. Let Mom and Dad deal with it. If you quit having birthdays you never grow up. It worked for me. Now growing old, that we all are stuck with.........damn it!
> 
> Happy Birthday,
> Tony


Lol, thanks. That's what I'm starting to realize. The older I get, the more responsibility I seem to have. The more ownership I have of myself, the more decisions I have to make and they have to be rational decisions now. I sometimes wish I was like my nephew who's 3. He doesn't have to go to school, no homework, no housework, no chores, doesn't have to think about college, and gets to eat sweets, watch tv, hang around all day, and gets all his needs met daily by asking or crying for it lol.

Anyhow, thanks for the B-Day wish...1 more day

Saku


----------



## bbcdon (Oct 16, 2007)

Big T is rite. Don't ever grow up, it is much more fun to stay young. My wife tells me all of the time that I am a 62 year old teenager. Oh well, I enjoy life, and that is what it is all about!


----------



## bbcdon (Oct 16, 2007)

doggin 99, I haven't forgotten about you. You are next on the list. I happen to have a pair of babies from the parents which you requested. I will post a photo tomorow. They hatched on 7/1, that is if you are still interested.


----------



## Caden's Aviary (Jul 14, 2010)

Hey bbcdon, I sent you a pm yesterday but got no response. I was interested in seeing if you still had any pigeons left to rehome. They don't have to be free, just affordable lol. I think it's great what you do though.

Brian


----------



## kbraden (Mar 27, 2010)

*Interested in 2*

I too sent a PM a week ago, would love to have 2 younguns if you have them. (something different for me other than Blue Bars)
Thanks!


----------



## sky tx (Mar 1, 2005)

WOW bbcdon---sounds like you want to -or need to--go full time [ 24/7 ] raising birds to give other young/new flyers.


----------



## Caden's Aviary (Jul 14, 2010)

LOL I know right!


----------



## bbcdon (Oct 16, 2007)

Sorry for not replying to the rest of you. I have been making sure of the birds which I will have available, and as it develops, I contact the next person according to the date which they sent a request.


----------



## bbcdon (Oct 16, 2007)

doggin 99, I am waiting for a reply that you are still interested in the two birds which have been ear marked for you. If not, I will go to the next person in line. I will wait to hear from you.


----------



## bbcdon (Oct 16, 2007)

I also have another pair of Skylake Sions, but they are not that interested with each other as of rite now. I am sure the heat has something to do with it. It was 100 today with lite humidity, which is uncommon for here in California. The humidity that is. 100+ is common here in the summer, but humidity is not.


----------



## bbcdon (Oct 16, 2007)

kbraden, the majority of my birds are blue bars. I have a couple of blue checks also, but the only red check cock,(Achilles), I had, is with Becky for as long as she wants him. I also have a silver hen, which is in Tennessee for as long as that fancier wants. So, if blue bars are not to your liking, my young birds which are available are very limited.


----------



## Action (Oct 18, 2009)

*Sions*

The Birds I got from Don are really filling out niceThey will be going on a 30 mile toss tomorrow. Thanks so much Don!
Jack


----------



## bbcdon (Oct 16, 2007)

You are very welcome!


----------



## dogging_99 (Apr 21, 2009)

bbcdon said:


> doggin 99, I am waiting for a reply that you are still interested in the two birds which have been ear marked for you. If not, I will go to the next person in line. I will wait to hear from you.


Yes still interested thanks Don 
I'll PM you.


----------



## sky tx (Mar 1, 2005)

Big T and bbcdon is correct--STAY YOUNG
I'm old enough to know better--BUT- too young to resist


----------



## bbcdon (Oct 16, 2007)

saku4me, here is a pic of your two babies I am shipping monday.


----------



## Caden's Aviary (Jul 14, 2010)

Nice looking birds! Can't wait till my name's called lol. I have been trying to get some birds around here for awhile. Made a few phone calls but most people are too far away and the close ones are done breeding for the year. May have a couple of young birds lined up in a few weeks (if they hatch lol), but I am getting antsy and tired of just reading. Those are great looking birds and once again Mr. Don, you are a very generous man.


----------



## saku4me (May 7, 2010)

Thank you bbcdon. You are too kind. This right here is a good, kind man because not too many people would give a young teen my age the time of day let alone free racers. Thanks.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Beautiful and super cute babies  I'm glad to see you're still keeping up the generosity.


----------



## kbraden (Mar 27, 2010)

bbcdon said:


> kbraden, the majority of my birds are blue bars. I have a couple of blue checks also, but the only red check cock,(Achilles), I had, is with Becky for as long as she wants him. I also have a silver hen, which is in Tennessee for as long as that fancier wants. So, if blue bars are not to your liking, my young birds which are available are very limited.


No problem! you did mention you have a pair of Skylake Sions. I would love to have a pair of babies from them! (once they decide to "like" each other that is LOL) No hurry, just whenever they get their job done. So if you can put me on the waiting list for those, it will be much appreciated!
~kathy


----------



## Action (Oct 18, 2009)

*Sions*

Kathy
I have a pair from Don-Blue Checks. Really Really nice birds. You won't be dissapointed even with BC's LOL-Really nice.
1 more thing. They are flying really well
Jack 




kbraden said:


> No problem! you did mention you have a pair of Skylake Sions. I would love to have a pair of babies from them! (once they decide to "like" each other that is LOL) No hurry, just whenever they get their job done. So if you can put me on the waiting list for those, it will be much appreciated!
> ~kathy


----------



## cbx1013 (Aug 12, 2009)

bbcdon:

Good looking young birds!

saku4me:

Good luck with them!

Don


----------



## kbraden (Mar 27, 2010)

Action said:


> Kathy
> I have a pair from Don-Blue Checks. Really Really nice birds. You won't be dissapointed even with BC's LOL-Really nice.
> 1 more thing. They are flying really well
> Jack


Hey Jack, I have blue bars, red checks, blue checks, and just got my first pair of whites about 6 weeks ago. Plan to get another pair of whites from the same guy, but wanted to also get a different pair, unrelated, too. Really starting to like the variety of colors in my lofts now. Damn birds are like potato chips! Can't stop getting them! LOL


----------



## prairieghost (Jul 17, 2010)

*bird*

Put me on the list as well. I to give away to some local guys . Need new blood in the pool. Thank you for your time .


----------



## saku4me (May 7, 2010)

Just wanted to bump the thread to say thanks to Bbcdon. They young birds are adjusting quite fine. It's been wonderful yay. But my dad has been sick recently so I haven't had as much time but still spending about 2+ hours everyday with the birds.


----------



## hartattack (May 11, 2010)

Bbcdon, you are doing a great thing here.

BTW, do your birds come with peds? I'm just wondering, I have enough birds already but am wondering what kind of birds you're giving away. Do they come from a performance line? Did you ever/do you still compete?

Good luck w/the birds saku.


----------



## ace in the hole (Nov 27, 2007)

ace in the hole said:


> Not only will I keep him informed on what their young do but next year I will offer one pair of their young free to another PT member.
> 
> Ace


Hi all,

It is time for me to be true to my word.

Zeppelin 4 now known as "Wild Child" is paired with a nice mid distance hen. They were my last pair to lay and their first round of young are dew to hatch on Feb 3rd.

I have decided to do this as a drawing. Anyone who is interested in this pair of young just let me know by posting here on this thread and I will put your name in the hat. The drawing will be held on the 3rd. or as soon as I see they have hatched.

The only things I ask of the person who gets these young birds are that they cover the cost of shipping and box, they do race these young as young birds this season and keep me informed of how they do in the races.

Ace


----------



## Wingsonfire (Dec 22, 2009)

Put my name in the hat Mark..


----------



## ace in the hole (Nov 27, 2007)

Wingsonfire said:


> Put my name in the hat Mark..


*Your name is in the hat*

If your lucky the first name in will be the first name out.


----------



## First To Hatch (Jul 19, 2009)

Your killing me here ace, all winter long I had to put up with you putting up solid pairs for sale at a decent price, and now you put up youngsters that'll be ready in March, when they'd be too old to go with my Mid-April birds.


----------



## ace in the hole (Nov 27, 2007)

First To Hatch said:


> Your killing me here ace, all winter long I had to put up with you putting up solid pairs for sale at a decent price, and now you put up youngsters that'll be ready in March, when they'd be too old to go with my Mid-April birds.


Ok,

If you are interested in a pair of young answer me a few questions.

Are you racing this 2011 young bird season?

If so, what is your race schedule?

Will you keep me informed on the birds race results?

Ace


----------



## g-pigeon (Aug 24, 2010)

Can you put my name in to ace

thanks


----------



## windyflat (Jul 19, 2007)

Put my name in the hat please..... You can check our results weekly here 
http://www.cnypigeonracing.com/
The way things are progressing here I'm gonna darken my YB team so late ones will be fine for us if we win
Thanks!
Tom


----------



## ace in the hole (Nov 27, 2007)

ace in the hole said:


> Hi all,
> 
> It is time for me to be true to my word.
> 
> ...



*g-pigeon & windyflat you are in the hat.*


----------



## ace in the hole (Nov 27, 2007)

This pair of young are from the bird I received from *bbcdon* last year. They are starting to peck out and will hatch by tomorrow. At this time I have three names in the hat. I will draw one name out of the hat tomorrow after I have seen they have hatched.

If you want to get into the drawing for this pair of 2011 young birds please post it here. I will check this thread tomorrow before the drawing.

All I ask is that you pay the shipping and box, races these young this year and let me know how they do in the races.

Mark/Ace


----------



## Remarc Lofts (Nov 13, 2007)

I would love for my name to go in the hat. I race out here in Oregon and this will be my second year back flying after some years off for school. 

Thanks for putting the drawing on.


----------



## raftree3 (Oct 16, 2010)

It would be great if you'd put my name in also. I'll take good care and sure race them. Thanks however it works out.


----------



## boobooo96 (Dec 13, 2010)

Thats great if you can add my name in the hat. I'll be racing out of NYC and this will be my first flying season. 

Thanks for putting my name in the drawing. 

boobooo96 (squab)


----------



## Pigeon0446 (Apr 22, 2007)

boobooo96 said:


> Thats great if you can add my name in the hat. I'll be racing out of NYC and this will be my first flying season.
> 
> Thanks for putting my name in the drawing.
> 
> boobooo96 (squab)


What club are you going to be flying?


----------



## ace in the hole (Nov 27, 2007)

*Remarc Loft, raftree3 *and *boobooo96* you are now in the hat. 

I have not checked them yet today but when I shut the loft down last night I saw a little beak sticking out. 

If anyone else wants to get into the drawing on these little ones you have untill noon today to get your name in the hat.

Mark/Ace


----------



## Pip Logan (Oct 6, 2009)

This guy is awsome! He has sent me two birds! Unfortunetly I belive a hawk got one.


----------



## ace in the hole (Nov 27, 2007)

*We have two nice healthy babies.*

And the winner of the drawing is.....................

*g-pigeon*


----------



## raftree3 (Oct 16, 2010)

Congratulations G-Pigeon. And thanks Ace for the gift opportunity. Would have been fun to have some Florida pigeons to race...maybe next time if you feel so inclined.


----------



## boobooo96 (Dec 13, 2010)

Congratulations G-Pigeon lucky lol


----------



## Wingsonfire (Dec 22, 2009)

Way to go G-Pigeon and thanks to you Mark for donating the birds


----------



## g-pigeon (Aug 24, 2010)

WOW thats great
i was reading another post about someone building a loft on his garage and he mentioned someone else one.
so i came to find out who the lucky person was.

thanks ace.
let me know the shipping and i will send it to you through paypal.


----------



## ace in the hole (Nov 27, 2007)

When it come time to ship I'll get you a price.

I hope they will do well for you,

Mark/Ace


----------



## g-pigeon (Aug 24, 2010)

i would also like to say thanks to don as well

his generosity started all this


----------



## g0ldenb0y55 (Dec 23, 2008)

Hey Congrats on winning the birds! Can't beat good birds for the cost of shipping and box.


----------



## PigeonVilla (Dec 8, 2010)

Put me into the hat too , Im cold .


----------



## bbcdon (Oct 16, 2007)

g-pigeon said:


> i would also like to say thanks to don as well
> 
> his generosity started all this


Thank you for the kind words!


----------



## Hawk_hunter (Nov 16, 2010)

Hi Don! Can I be the next person in the line? I've just started interseted in this sport and I looking for some birds to train. Thank you very much.

Huy


----------



## dogging_99 (Apr 21, 2009)

*Thanks to a great bunch guys!*

Thanks bbcdon "Don", Flapdoodle "Tom", and Big T "Tony"

Thanks Don, Zeppelin 11 and 12, Triple Tomba inbreeds.
http://i22.photobucket.com/albums/b335/mmurphy99/Pigeons/Zeppelin11.jpg
http://i22.photobucket.com/albums/b335/mmurphy99/Pigeons/Zeppelin12.jpg

Thanks Tom, Silver Hen #1409 Imlay loft 6th and Club 47th, Blue Check Cock #305 Lovelock Club 6th and 9th Combine, both PT Classic survivors.
http://i22.photobucket.com/albums/b335/mmurphy99/Pigeons/Silver-Blue.jpg

Thanks Tony, For my daughters wedding gift.
http://i22.photobucket.com/albums/b335/mmurphy99/Pigeons/Mork-Mindy.jpg

All I can say is you guys are Great! and you should be proud of these birds I sure am.


----------



## bbcdon (Oct 16, 2007)

Hawk_hunter said:


> Hi Don! Can I be the next person in the line? I've just started interseted in this sport and I looking for some birds to train. Thank you very much.
> 
> Huy


Yes you can. I will notify you of the one or ones you will receive. I have just now had 7 pairs go down on eggs.


----------



## Hawk_hunter (Nov 16, 2010)

YES !!! I'm the luckiest person on Pigeon Talk to day. Thanks for your kindness Don. I'm so eager waiting for my birds. 

Please let me know the shipping and I will send it to you. Thank you very much.


----------



## Hawk_hunter (Nov 16, 2010)

Don had my bird shipped this morning. Maybe it will come by tomorrow morning. Can't wait to see it. 
I'll let you know when it arrive. And again, thank you for helping me Don!


----------



## g-pigeon (Aug 24, 2010)

Congratulations good luck with them


----------



## Hawk_hunter (Nov 16, 2010)

g-pigeon said:


> Congratulations good luck with them


Thanks g-pigeon! I'm sure he will do good for me.


----------



## Hawk_hunter (Nov 16, 2010)

Hi Don! I've just received the bird this morning. He comes In good condition. He is a very cute and smart bird. As his band no. is 1, I will named him "The One". 
I'll post his photos soon. 
Thank you Don!


----------



## pigeon_racer (Jan 12, 2009)

bbcdon,

Thanks for the opportunity, we ought just call you "The Don", comprende?


----------



## bbcdon (Oct 16, 2007)

pigeon_racer said:


> bbcdon,
> 
> Thanks for the opportunity, we ought just call you "The Don", comprende?


Yes I do, Thanks.


----------



## bbcdon (Oct 16, 2007)

raftree3, here is a pic of your babies that I took today.


----------



## Pip Logan (Oct 6, 2009)

I hope I can help out new flyers like your doing some day.


----------



## Coddger (Feb 6, 2011)

Healthy looking babies...where do I sign up?


----------



## GEMcC5150 (Oct 24, 2010)

Looking at the band I thought this year color was yellow that what I have?


----------



## boobooo96 (Dec 13, 2010)

Hi Pip

I've restarted construction of my loft following eastern 50 mph wind storm & Rain. Everything was in great shape my loft is solid. Plan to complete it as soon as possible. I am caring for a pair of birds for a friend, but it would be an honor to have a pair of babies in my new loft as a gift. Follow my thread for new pictures of my loft soon. thanks


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

GEMcC5150 said:


> Looking at the band I thought this year color was yellow that what I have?


Mine are red


----------



## Wingsonfire (Dec 22, 2009)

I am color blind


----------



## raftree3 (Oct 16, 2010)

They look great Don. Can't wait. What color are they?


----------



## bbcdon (Oct 16, 2007)

raftree3 said:


> They look great Don. Can't wait. What color are they?


They will be blue bars.


----------



## Hawk_hunter (Nov 16, 2010)

This is the young i received from Don. He is very healthy and smart. I name him "The One" because his band number is 1


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

That's a very handsome bird, Huy!

Terry


----------



## Hawk_hunter (Nov 16, 2010)

Thanks Terry. Im going to train him next week. He is 2 months old. I wonder if it is too late


----------



## NayNay (Mar 16, 2011)

Dang Hawk- That is one Gorgeous bird. The One for sure.


----------



## raftree3 (Oct 16, 2010)

Don sent me two babies that arrived this morning. I've been involved in a lot of activities, but never had people so willing to help in lot's of ways getting a new guy started. Hope I can repay the kindness in the future.


----------



## NayNay (Mar 16, 2011)

Yes, I am getting the impression that the pigeon community is a real Community, which is nice to see.


----------



## NoYpI Loft (Mar 18, 2011)

If the offer still stands. I would greatly appreciate receiving a nice pair of pigeons to care for. I have a loft built in the backyard that is yearning for occupants. I'm not interested in racing the birds but would like to keep them for a hobby. Even unbanded birds would be welcome. I just miss having birds flying around the house. Sometimes I sit outside and just watch them loft fly when I had some several years ago. Would like to thank you in advance for your generosity.


----------



## bbcdon (Oct 16, 2007)

If anyone is interested I have a 2010 cock bird which I will donate. I have attached a pic of him and his pedigree. Just PM me with your info, whether you are new in the sport, your age, etc., and I will make a decision and PM that person. I will ship it next monday morning. I will print a new pedigree, as the one pictured is incorrect. The sire of Hollywood's Girl is Hollywood, not Rocket.


----------



## newtopidgeons (Mar 11, 2011)

PM sent....


----------



## pigeon is fun (Sep 6, 2010)

bbcdon said:


> If anyone is interested I have a 2010 cock bird which I will donate. I have attached a pic of him and his pedigree. Just PM me with your info, whether you are new in the sport, your age, etc., and I will make a decision and PM that person. I will ship it next monday morning. I will print a new pedigree, as the one pictured is incorrect. The sire of Hollywood's Girl is Hollywood, not Rocket.


nice bird Don. Did you get my PM? thanks


----------

